# Paguera(Mallorca)



## Fanny (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,ich fliege Ende naechster Woche für 9 Tage nach Paguera.Natuerlich moechte ich dort auch mal die Ruten ins Mittelmeer werfen.Doch welches Geraet soll ich benutzen?Welche Fische sind zu erwarten?Welcher Köder? MFG F.L


----------



## weserwaller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

Hauptsächlich Meeräschen macht richtig Spaß an der leichten Spinnrute. max- 40gr.  
Empfehlen kann ich Dir den Bereich (wenn Du auf das Meer blickst links) da sind Steinklippen mit Waschbetonplatten auf die Du dich stellen kannst. 

War bereits 7 mal in Paguera und 6 mal die Spinnrute dabei gehabt, Ködergrößen Kannst Du alles was du hier für Barsch, Forelle und Rapfen verwendest dort mit hinnehmen. 

Noch Wasserkugeln und Vorfächer mit etwa 6-10er Haken mit Meeräschenfleisch hast du nämlich auch die Möglichkeit auch andere Fischarten zu fangen bzw. größere Meeräschen.


----------



## Fanny (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

Danke fuer die Informationen (;


----------



## Fisch_Junge (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

wenn man jetzt nicht direkt paguera nimmt is auch sa coma und s'illot gut. hier kann man hervorragend auf meeraeschen angeln und auf dem meer mit nem charterboot findet man auch groessere kaliber. die besten stellen sind seen oder brandungsangeln. man benoetigt aber eine angelerlaubnis die man vorab in palma beantragen kann und die rund 3 monate gueltig ist. siue kostet cxa. 15 euro.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

Fahren in der nähe von Paguera auch Boote zum z.b. Thunefischen raus?!


----------



## Fanny (2. September 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

Moin,ich bin wieder da und konnte, nachdem ich mit Brot angefüttert hatte, ein paar schöne Meeräschen und Doraden  mit einfacher Schnur und Haken fangen,ganz einfach und ohne viel Aufwand.Jedoch hat mir das Scnorcheln mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Paguera(Mallorca)*

doraden und goldbrassen sind das selbe


----------

